# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Laguna Negra Nevada

## granasoria

Hola, os muestro un video compuesto de fotos sobre La Laguna Negra nevada el año pasado.

Enlace video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRdCzwcj3U8

----------

